# blisters



## angrywhitepajamas (Nov 1, 2010)

any one have suggestions on how to treat or prevent blisters?
I've been doing fma lately and have been getting a lot of blisters from the rattan. so any suggestions or recommendations are much appreciated.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 2, 2010)

Unfortunately the answer is "more practice."  

Tire work will develop a certain set of callouses, air work will develop a different set.  That said, if you do come across a secret formula for developing callouses, please pass it on.


----------

